
Why is data stored on a NAND chip irretrievable if cracked? - paulpauper
https://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/106474/why-is-data-stored-on-a-nand-chip-irretrievable-if-cracked
======
bebop22
The DOD has equipment and processes to do this. The hardware and know how are
the big costs, so maybe it costs $100m for the capability and $100k every time
they need to do it. It is generally impossible for normal people or
organizations to have so much value on one chip for them to incur the cost of
the investment.

